# Are these symptoms of pp ovulation? Early libido return



## penstamon (Nov 6, 2008)

DS2 just turned 3 mo and we are NOT trying to get pregnant, but last week my libido returned with a vengeance. I had much more cm, kinda stretchy, and even broke out a little on my face. DH and I were just using the withdrawal method, which worked for 5 yrs before we ttc. I dont have any pee tests but last night I started to get scared that my libido returning meant ovulation! Why I wasn't thinking of it at the time? Who knows- just plain stupidity? My 1st pp period came at 5.5 mo with DS1 with no return of libido until much later so I guess I was just happy to be in the mood. FWIW, DS2 has been sleeping 4-8 hour stretches since he was born.

We really dont want another right now and may be done for good so I am freaking out...guess I just have to wait and see.

Experiences with return in libido this early?


----------



## JMJ (Sep 6, 2008)

It sounds like your body is trying to do something. Whether or not it will be successful in releasing an egg is another question, but it certainly sounds like it's trying. I would be careful if you're not wanting to TTC at this point.


----------

